# Teich komplett zugefroren



## Cranoc (4. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen, wünsche allen Leuten ein frohes neues Jahr. :newyear

So nun zu meinem Problem, heute morgen war ich auf Kontrollgang um meinen Teich und musste leider feststellen, dass beide meiner Styropor Eisfreihalter zugefroren waren und der oase icefree20 auch nicht mehr funktionierte. 

Nun hab ich einige Fragen:

*1. Wie kann ich den Teich am besten wieder Eisfrei machen?*

Habe mir überlegt ein bisschen warmes Wasser in den Styroporeisfreihalter zu gießen um es wieder aufzutauen, oder wäre dies nicht so gut?

*2. Kann ich nachträglich einen Sprudler einbauen?*

Würde gerne einen Sprudler nachträglich in den Eisfreihalter einbauen um das zufrieren zu verhindern. Dieser liegt aber leider direkt über der Tiefwasserzone (1,5m). Habe dran gedacht den Sprudelstein dann ca. 30-40cm unter den Eisfreihalter zu montieren. Ist es überhaupt möglich einen Sprudelstein über der Tiefwasserzone anzubringen, ohne das die Wasserschichten sich vermischen?

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand schnellen Rat geben. 

Liebe Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Ja,
du kannst mit warmen Wasser die Eisfreihalter wieder auftauen, den Sprudler soltst du NICHT im Tiefenbereich anbringen, besser ist es ihn unter den Eisfreihalter zu plazieren  Dann friert der auch nicht mehr ein.

Hau nicht das Eis kaputt, damit schreckst du nur die Fische auf


----------



## Cranoc (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Kann ich aber den Sprudler über der Tiefwasserzone anbringen, wenn er ca. 25cm unter der Eisdecke(Eisfreihalter) schwebt?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Ja sicher, kein Problem


----------



## Cranoc (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Okay dann werd ich das mal machen. Danke für den Rat.


----------



## tattoo_hh (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

ich weiss ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, meine sind immer noch unterwegs. nächstes jahr kauf ich denen mal ein buch "wie halt ich winterschlaf"......


----------



## Cranoc (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Ne, meine sind die ganze Zeit am Grund. Man bekommt sie nur selten zu sehen (wenn überhaupt). Wie dick ist denn deine Eisschicht oder ist der Teich nicht zugefroren?


----------



## Olli.P (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Hi,


mal eine Frage so zwischendurch:

Mein Teich ist ja nun auch aufgrund des Dauerfrostes komplett zugefroren...

Nun kommt jedoch noch eine geschlossene Schneedecke auf der Eisschicht hinzu. Sollte ich da jetzt vllt. ein wenig Schnee entfernen damit die Koi ein wenig mehr Tageslicht abbekommen.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Nein Olaf,
Kois lieben die Dunkelheit. Karpfen sind ja auch Nachtaktiv, also alles OK  Jetzt haben sie erst recht ihre Ruhe (vor dir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Abgesehen davon dämpft der Schnee auch noch den Schall, also noch ruhiger im Teich


----------



## Olli.P (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Hi Uwe,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Dann lass ich den Schnee mal da wo er ist......:smoki

Wie gesagt ist das erste mal das der Teich komplett zugefroren ist. Und heut Nacht soll's wieder mal bis -13° werden......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Und heut Nacht soll's wieder mal bis -13° werden......



Und auch davor schützt der Schnee, das die Temperaturen zu tief absinken


----------



## Olli.P (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Ja,

aber dann iss auch allmählich gut und es kann meinetwegen wieder Warm werden......


Sch.... Winter, ich will wieder gemütlich (in Shorts) am Teich sitzen können.


----------



## Cranoc (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Da müssen wir leider noch ein wenig Geduldig sein. Ich freu mich auch wieder auf den Frühling, jetzt ist leider noch Schnee angesagt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Ja,
> aber dann iss auch allmählich gut und es kann meinetwegen wieder Warm werden



Geduld Geduld Olaf


----------



## wizardrous (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Also ich für meinen Teil habe den Schnee gestern komplett runtergeschöppt und alles blitzblank abgefegt. Nach meinen lapidaren Kenntnissen verbrauchen meine nicht unerheblichen Mengen an wintergrünen Unterwasserpflanzen Sauerstoff bei Dunkelheit. Zwar weitaus weniger als wie sie tagsüber produzieren aber wenn ich es wochenlang dunkel lassen würde bin ich mir relativ sicher dass der Sauerstoff für meine Fischies dort unten reichlich dünn wird...... wenn ich mich da täusche bitte korrigieren....


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Hi,

genauso denke ich auch darüber - wer Unterwasserpflanzen hat und diese gern im Frühjahr wiedersehen möchte (lebend), sollte darüber nachdenken, zumindest einen Teil des Teiches vom Schnee zu befreien.

Wenn der Schnee bei uns noch lange anhält, werde ich auch die Bereiche über den UW-Pflanzen beräumen. Ist zum Glück nicht soo viel.

Sonst bleibt der weiße Mist nur 2-3 Tage liegen, aber diesmal scheints für länger zu halten.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Einen Tod muss man wohl sterben bei dem Thema. Schutz und Ruhe für die Fische oder aber Licht für die Pflanzen.

Also ich wäre für die Fische


----------



## Olli.P (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Hi,


iss das gut das ich keine UW-Pflanzen im Hauptteich habe. 
Da sind ja nur die Ufermatten bepflanzt......:smoki

Und der Schnee auf dem Pflanzenteich ist eh erst in Wasser und dann zu Eis Übergegangen.....

Warum auch immer


----------



## Christine (6. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Einen Tod muss man wohl sterben bei dem Thema. Schutz und Ruhe für die Fische oder aber Licht für die Pflanzen.
> 
> Also ich wäre für die Fische



Ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht ein Eigentor werden kann. Denn was passiert mit abgestorbenen Pflanzen? Sie gammeln, oder? Und das ist auch nicht der wahre Jakob für die Fische. Allerdings hast Du im Fischteich doch gar keine Pflanzen, oder?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Allerdings hast Du im Fischteich doch gar keine Pflanzen, oder?



In Gartenteichen usw. eher schon, in Koiteichen nicht unbedingt (ich wette das gibt jetzt Stress)

Ansonsten hast du natürlich recht liebe Christine


----------



## Redlisch (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Hallo,
wer räumt in der Natur der Schnee von den Teichen ?
Keiner ... und das leben geht doch weiter.

Man sollte auch bedenken das Schnee eine isolierde Wirkung, dank der Lufteinschlüsse, hat. Dieses verhindert das z.B. sich stark ändernde Lufttemperaturen grossen Einfluss auf die Wassertemperaturen hat.

Ich denke mal man sollte nicht zu stark in den natürlichen Vorgängen rumrühren. Die tiefstehende Sonne hat bei mir auch keinen grossen Einfluss auf den Teich, da Bäume und Büsche ihn abschatten.

Also ich werde den Schnee nicht wegräumen, unser grosser Teich auf der Arbeit gedeiht seit 30 Jahren, ohne das jemand im Winter daran etwas macht.


Nur meine Meinung ...

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

100% Agree Axel 

Ich wäre Froh wenn etwas Schnee auf meinem Teich liegen würde, auch zu Isolierzwecken. Leider ist das was an Schnee gefallen ist wieder weggetaut


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Hallo alle

also ich mach NIX
so siehts bei mir  aus im moment
  hier der wassereinlauf am biotop, mit eishäubchen
 
ich halte nur eine öffnung frei am skimmer, weil ich alles weiter laufen lasse, auch wie gehabt.
und es hat weder den fischen noch den pflanzen geschadet.

 dies ist ein bild vom letzten jahr


gruß ulla


----------



## Redlisch (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> 100% Agree Axel
> 
> Ich wäre Froh wenn etwas Schnee auf meinem Teich liegen würde, auch zu Isolierzwecken. Leider ist das was an Schnee gefallen ist wieder weggetaut



Wenn man überlegt das wir nicht sehr weit auseinander wohnen, ist das schon erstaunlich. Ich hebe gut 10-15cm Schnee auf dem Teich und an tauen ist hier seit einiger Zeit nicht zu denken ...

Das Theme hatten wir gestern auch, bis Springe noch viel Schnee; Richting Hannover nimmt es immer mehr ab bis er ganz weg ist ...

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Teich komplett zugefroren*

Son bisschen Schnee haben wir schon, aber vor ein paar Tagen hatten wir tagsüber Plusgrade, da hats die weiße Pracht weggebrannt.


----------

